# Bridge going to Perdido Key



## John-1987 (Jun 22, 2011)

Has anyone had any luck there?


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

I have seen charter captains working it with live bait last 2 months, not much now. They were floating though for trout on live bait free lining on a drift right through the middle.


----------

